

Memcachedb (db) is a distributed key-value storage system designed for persistence - staunch
http://code.google.com/p/memcachedb/

======
bsaunder
Excellent! hmmm... version 1.0.0-beta. Am I the only one a bit nervous basing
a start-up on something this fresh? I'd certainly like to contribute to open
source, but in a post launch, here's a toolkit/library sort of way, not by
debugging a low level database library weeks before launch or worse post-
launch. I've used memcached (not db) and love it.

This new cousin would be ideal for me. Is anyone else considering it? I need a
flexible object database. I've looked at CouchDB or something based off of
qdbm (<http://qdbm.sourceforge.net>). Currently working on other parts of the
system (and delaying the persistence part).

~~~
glasner
Yeah, I'd have to run it internally for a while before unleashing it in the
wild. Definitely not something I'd want to do while building a new business.

As for alternatives, have a look at thrudb. It's new too but is being used in
production by a few decent sized sites.

------
bsaunder
Is the "-beta" really necessary if the version is 1.0.0?

------
jawngee
This is f*cking awesome. Great job!

------
tehmoth
so, in other words, a really badly designed database system?

~~~
gnaritas
No, it's a specialized persistence system. Not everyone wants or needs the
truckload of other stuff that bogs down a traditional relational database.

~~~
st3fan
I totally agree. Simple key/value stores are extremely valuable. Their
simplicity also requires you to simplify your problems. In many cases you find
out that you really don't need that 5 line sql query to join 8 tables.

